# Suggestions for a smart watch with physical buttons Android compatible



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello, I am still using my pebble as i prefer to use physical buttons rather than swiping on a screen. I have also used a vector watch but unfortunately they have also been bought out by fitbit and buried. I have tried to get along with android wear with the huwaei watch w1 which has one button but still to much swiping for my liking. So any other watches that have more than one button that i can look into or am i going to have to carry on with my pebble for now? thanks for your time Martin


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

I like pushers too, and always wished my moto 360 had 1-2 more. I have a fossil gen 4 explorist, which has two pushers and a rotating button/crown, its kind of like a scroll wheel on a mouse. Cool thing is the buttons can be programmed to open apps and functions. I can go straight into my text messages and count down timer. It would be cool if the pushers could be programmed differently for specific apps, maybe some day. I also have an amazfit stratos that has 3 pushers. Its more of a fitness watch with some limited smart features, and certainly does not have the app ecosystem of a pebble. But it does have a trans-reflective display which behaves a lot like the color e-ink screens used on the pebble. Not sure exactly how a pebble works, but I dont think you're going to completely get away from screen swipes and taps with todays full featured smart watches.

The ticwatch pro and new Huawei GT also have dual pushers.

Thankfully Android wear is dead and buried. That was an awful experience (to put it politely). So whatever preconceptions you may have from your Huawei W1 experience, you can kind of set those aside. The newer Google WearOS is a million times more stable and better supported. At least for me since early November. Its still google though so that has its pros and cons.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

oops double


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

kramer5150 said:


> I like pushers too, and always wished my moto 360 had 1-2 more. I have a fossil gen 4 explorist, which has two pushers and a rotating button/crown, its kind of like a scroll wheel on a mouse. Cool thing is the buttons can be programmed to open apps and functions. I can go straight into my text messages and count down timer. It would be cool if the pushers could be programmed differently for specific apps, maybe some day. I also have an amazfit stratos that has 3 pushers. Its more of a fitness watch with some limited smart features, and certainly does not have the app ecosystem of a pebble. But it does have a trans-reflective display which behaves a lot like the color e-ink screens used on the pebble. Not sure exactly how a pebble works, but I dont think you're going to completely get away from screen swipes and taps with todays full featured smart watches. The ticwatch pro and new Huawei GT also have dual pushers. Thankfully Android wear is dead and buried. That was an awful experience (to put it politely). So whatever preconceptions you may have from your Huawei W1 experience, you can kind of set those aside. The newer Google WearOS is a million times more stable and better supported. At least for me since early November. Its still google though so that has its pros and cons.


 The fossils seem to be 44mm which is a bit big for me as 42mm is my max. Looking on amazon it seems v3 is the latest available in the uk. Seems useful with the scrolling crown though.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Fossil also has the new sport model. Its an all-plastic and color matched aluminum look, more like a fitbit IMHO. But its not too big and has the button interface you are looking for. Skagen also has their Falster watch at 41mm... which is basically a sized down Fossil. (Its made at the same factory as Fossil and IIRC Skagen partnered with Fossil for its development).

One thing you should be aware of is many of the smaller watches also have smaller batteries. For me I always chose the bigger watches just for the higher capacity battery. Fortunately my wrists are about 63mm across the flat part where I wear my watch, so I am OK with the larger case sizes.


----------



## trex (Jan 4, 2007)

You may want to check out the Garmin Fenix series depending on the features your looking for. 5 configurable buttons to control all features. it comes in a fairly chunky 42mm size. I've had the 51mm version for about a month and have really enjoyed it so far. it is the first smart watch I've owned though so can't really compare it to anything else.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

kramer5150 said:


> Fossil also has the new sport model. Its an all-plastic and color matched aluminum look, more like a fitbit IMHO. But its not too big and has the button interface you are looking for. Skagen also has their Falster watch at 41mm... which is basically a sized down Fossil. (Its made at the same factory as Fossil and IIRC Skagen partnered with Fossil for its development).
> 
> One thing you should be aware of is many of the smaller watches also have smaller batteries. For me I always chose the bigger watches just for the higher capacity battery. Fortunately my wrists are about 63mm across the flat part where I wear my watch, so I am OK with the larger case sizes.


Thanks for the skagen suggestion it does have the 3buttons but battery life is awful and it gets generally poor reviews.
The fossil sport is not available in the uk it seems.


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

Check out the Amazfit Stratos. I've had one for a couple of months now and really like it. You can navigate either by swiping or by using the three buttons on the side; I tend to use the buttons more when running. Accurate GPS, pretty good fitness features, onboard music storage (yay!) and killer battery life. The only thing I am still a bit unsure of is the screen; it is transreflective, which helps with the power usage, but can be hard to read in low light. Outside in sunlight, the screen is superb, much better than an active matrix screen. It also has a backlight. All in all an excellent value IMO.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

How about a golf smart watch? Quite a few nice ones that do a lot of the typical smart watch features. My daughter uses her golf watch all the time when she's not golfing. 

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

x2 on the amazfit stratos. IMHO its a fitness watch, that's "smart enough". I have had mine for about 1.5 weeks. So far I have use it on a 3 mile and a 4.5 mile hike on the local trails. Very happy with its performance.

The samsung galaxy watch also has a good following.

The Stratos and galaxy might be too big for you though.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

trex said:


> You may want to check out the Garmin Fenix series depending on the features your looking for. 5 configurable buttons to control all features. it comes in a fairly chunky 42mm size. I've had the 51mm version for about a month and have really enjoyed it so far. it is the first smart watch I've owned though so can't really compare it to anything else.


I have had a look at the fenxix and it does seem very much a sports watch with some addons.

Already got the pebble which is good as it is now but i will have to move on eventually but there seems to be compromised options
so far to choose from.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

The amazblit does seem not far off what i want.
Does it have sleep tracking?
(My pebble wakes me up when i move in bed after 8 hrs)

No NFC though 

Hmm seems to be a downgrade from my pebble overall but it is the most promising of the other smartwatches so I hope version 3 of the stratos catches up.
Thanks for the help. Hopefully we will have favourable reviews of later huwaei smartwatches on here soon.


----------



## dkh (Oct 8, 2016)

The Stratos does have sleep tracking, although I can't comment on its accuracy or usefulness as I don't wear it at night. I only use it for workouts and runs. It excels for outdoor runs--the GPS has been spot on every time. A strange quirk, though, has been when I use it for runs on a treadmill; it consistently underestimates my pace by about 30-40%. This despite the "calibration" that I do after the completion of each treadmill session. It doesn't really matter, since the treadmill itself gives me the information I need; the outdoor GPS-based information is accurate, so I'm happy.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah the stratos does have a basic sleep tracker. I am not sure how it works though or what body metrics it specifically tracks while sleeping. It seems reasonably accurate at detecting light versus deep sleep throughout the night.

GPS tracking is its strength though.

My in field review here... IMHO its more of a sports tracking watch than a smart watch.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

dkh said:


> The Stratos does have sleep tracking, although I can't comment on its accuracy or usefulness as I don't wear it at night. I only use it for workouts and runs. It excels for outdoor runs--the GPS has been spot on every time. A strange quirk, though, has been when I use it for runs on a treadmill; it consistently underestimates my pace by about 30-40%. This despite the "calibration" that I do after the completion of each treadmill session. It doesn't really matter, since the treadmill itself gives me the information I need; the outdoor GPS-based information is accurate, so I'm happy.


 Thanks but i just dont use the gps. When it is required for location the smartatch gets the info from the phone which always have. I can see that being useful for joggers that dont want a smartphone on there person though.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

kramer: I think sleep tracking just works off the accelerometer. Less movement and amount of movement over time.
It seems relatively accurate on my pebble and a must have feature for a smart watch as i do believe it has improved my sleep by waking me in shallow sleep rather than deep sleep.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah I don't think a smartwatch exists today that meets all your preferences... honestly.
>Multi-button operation and minimal to no screen swipes.
>Small size
>Sleep tracking overnight
>Battery life (more than 2 days)
>NFC
>You didn't mention it specifically, but I would assume an always ON display, and some level of an app ecosystem would also be a preference. Coming from a Pebble.

The stratos misses out on the size (its a big watch), NFC and true smart app-ecosystem.

The Garmin watches check off more of the boxes for you, but then again there are going to be some size compromises you'll have to tolerate. They're big watches IMHO.

Sleep tracking and battery life will eliminate most full-feature smartwatches. Conversely your desire for a multiple button interface will rule out many fitness oriented (long battery life) options.

Amazing its 2019 and there still is nothing out there that matches pebble. What they achieved is truly remarkable that the first ever smart watch got so many things so right.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

The Samsung Galaxy Watch come close. There is 42mm edition with great battery life. The smart bezel helps with navigation. Great app ecosystem. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Miklos86 said:


> The Samsung Galaxy Watch come close. There is 42mm edition with great battery life. The smart bezel helps with navigation. Great app ecosystem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Is that a tizen model or the google play OS?
The bezel does sound like a good idea


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Kramer: Yes that is why fitbit bought it too make sure the superior opposition would not be bought by citizen and kill fitbits market.

Shame pebble turned down citizens offer.

Oh well got a 3 pebble times to tide me over


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

All samsung watches run on tizen OS


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

kramer5150 said:


> All samsung watches run on tizen OS


Looks like i got confused then as i thought the samsung tizen watches had their own app ecosystem.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

You should look into that further though...

Tizen is technically an open source code, and it does have some level of app ecosystem. I don't know how tightly the Samsung mother ship controls the OS on each device. IE how open they are to 3rd party developers merging apps into the ecosystem. So while Tizen is open source... Samsungs Tizen may not be so open, but it does have its controlled app environment (hope this makes sense)

One things for sure the rotating bezel is a really cool interface. IMHO that UI by itself puts their watches a notch up on the leader board. If the battery life meets your expectation... Samsung gear and galaxy watches could be a winner for you.

Don't quote me on this, but I think for a while the Gear series watches had some features locked out from non-Samsung Android phones. I am not sure if this is still the case today. I don't think this is true anymore, but you should look into that as well.

Good Luck in your search though.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks kramer i will have to set aside some time for research with the samsung watches.


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

I read somewhere online that the S928 Sports Watch is the best for now....Don't know much about it but you can check it out..


----------



## volfer (Jan 29, 2019)

currently in the same boat as the OP can some point come up with something solid?


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Had a look at the Samsung Galaxy Watch 2018 and it seems you lose functionality with non samsung phones 

idiots

Oh well good job my pebble has a good battery life as it seems it could be a while before i can switch


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have hiked 29 miles so far with my amazfit stratos, very happy with its performance. Its more of a GPS/fitness tracker than a full feature smart watch, which is OK with me. Its "smart enough" for my needs. I like its battery performance too. I can make it from Monday - Friday without charging, just using it as a basic bluetooth notifier, step counter and sleep tracker. I charge it on Fri evening to get me through the weekend where I use it as a GPS trail tracker on my weekend hikes. I charge again on Sunday evening to get ready for the work week.

I have been wearing it 24/7 pretty much, I love the sleep tracker. My fossil explorist and moto360 have not gotten any wrist time at all.

My latest hike from last weekend...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Garmin/ Suunto is where I'd put my money. Both have plenty of smart features but no speaker. Also have an LTE Samsung watch. Only use it as my running companion instead of my phone

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

